# Newbie here, oh no o.O



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Hello welcome to the forum, hope you like it here. Feel free to express yourself here.

:thumbsup:

Thanks for contributing to the pets thread.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Hello welcome to the forum, hope you like it here. Feel free to express yourself here.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for contributing to the pets thread.


w00t, a reply! :laugh: Thank you.

And no problem about relying to that topic. ^.^


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

jersey represent! what dont you like about it? i love jersey


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> jersey represent! what dont you like about it? i love jersey


I just don't like the neighborhood that I'm in too much. lol And cool, you're from Jersey too?





> Hey Banshee, welcome to the site. I hope you have a good time here!


Thanks. I'm sure I will enjoy it.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

yup im from jersey. around philly. what mountain do you usually ride?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> yup im from jersey. around philly. what mountain do you usually ride?


I just ride random mountains in northern PA. :]


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i wish i could just hit up random mountains hah. season passes make it so much cheaper in the long run so i usually only end up going to one or two places besides jfbb and bear creek all season


----------

